# exclude an URL from caching in squid



## ccc (Jan 31, 2009)

hi

I have Squid Version 3.0 PRE5 installed on freebsd.
Howto exclude an URL from caching at squid.conf ?


----------



## geeknik (Feb 1, 2009)

You might want to update your installation of squid. 3.0STABLE12 was just released.

But in answer to your question, here is what you want in your squid.conf:



> acl no_cache_server1 dstdomain .domain.com
> no_cache deny no_cache_server1
> 
> acl no_cache_server2 dstdomain .domain2.com
> ...



Hope this helps you out.


----------



## ccc (Feb 1, 2009)

geeknik said:
			
		

> You might want to update your installation of squid. 3.0STABLE12 was just released.
> 
> But in answer to your question, here is what you want in your squid.conf:
> 
> ...



thx, but I've read squid3 uses *cache deny ...* instead of no_cache deny.


----------



## geeknik (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm using Squid 3.0 Stable12 on FreeBSD 7.1 and my no_cache deny rules work just fine.


----------



## ccc (Feb 9, 2009)

Squid 3.0 uses:

*cache deny* 

and not

*no_cache deny*

greetings
ccc


----------

